
Belgian gambling commission investigates Star Wars Battlefront - lurker456
article (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nieuws.vtm.be&#x2F;binnenland&#x2F;onderzoek-naar-nieuw-star-wars-spel) in dutch, translated:<p>The commission is opening an investigation into the new Star Wars: Battlefront 2 game. In that game you can pay to improve your character or vehicle. The mechanism is based on chance; you don&#x27;t know up front what you&#x27;ll get. Overwatch is also under investigation.<p>The game will be in store next Friday and is seen as one of the largest releases this year. In the game, you can improve your character and obtain things like weapons or vehicles.<p>Those without time to play can buy the improvements also with &quot;Loot Crates&quot;. those are virtual boxes that are bought without knowing up front what&#x27;s inside.<p>And that&#x27;s the problem, claims the Gambling Commission. Because you want certain items but don&#x27;t know what you&#x27;ll be getting when bought, it&#x27;s a form of gambling. Such activities are under the purview of the Commission, according to Naessens, director of the Commission.<p>The Commission claims it&#x27;s a danger especially to the underage, who may feel socially pressured to spend a lot of money. That&#x27;s why they&#x27;re starting the investigation. &quot;Games of chance are regulated by the commission&quot;, explains Naessens.<p>In worst case, EA may have to pay 100k fines or the game may be banned. EA has not responded so far.
======
plebiscite
There's a few more they could start looking into also.

